# Why is there no root for D3 yet??



## rickkane (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty much what the title says....all the other Droid phones were rooted within a week or two IIRC. What's the hold up on the D3? Anyone know if the Bionic will have a similar hangup? Is there something different in the software that makes it harder, or does no DEV have a D3?

Thanks!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rickkane said:


> Pretty much what the title says....all the other Droid phones were rooted within a week or two IIRC. What's the hold up on the D3? Anyone know if the Bionic will have a similar hangup? Is there something different in the software that makes it harder, or does no DEV have a D3?
> 
> Thanks!


P3 tried, there needs to be some form of update, so form of crappy menial update.zip, because if there is that could be patched and then root can be acheived


----------



## scottml (Aug 7, 2011)

Very few native Android 2.3.4 phones have been rooted. The Photon had a library exploit which is not present in the D3. As more 2.3.4 phones are released, more devs will be paying attention and the likelihood of achieving root on the D3 goes up.

Also, there's currently a patch being soaked on test phones for the D3. A couple of things can happen with that patch.. obviously as Ericerk mentions, it can be patched to include root. Or with patches there can sometimes be other exploits that pop up.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

How can a patch be modified to include root? Aren't md5s/sha1s checked on it?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

ericerk said:


> P3 tried, there needs to be some form of update, so form of crappy menial update.zip, because if there is that could be patched and then root can be acheived


Sounds similar to the early DInc root method.


----------

